# Re-labeling service in LA Area??



## modernART (Mar 11, 2006)

Anybody know of any relabeling services in the Los Angeles or Pomona area?

I've contacted local seamstresses and alteration companies, but they cannot detag and relabel.

Any info would help


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a few in the LA area.

Matt Label - Frank Peyman, (213) 747-7717
[email protected]

i Label, Warren Choi, (213) 380-6110, 
[email protected]

Hope that helps.


----------



## modernART (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks. I will give them a call for rates!


----------

